# [SOLVED] iPhone, Netflix, Onkyo TX-NR609



## Ikeclausen (Nov 26, 2011)

I am wondering if it's possible to view a Netflix movie through my iPhone 4s through the USB port on the front of my Onkyo TX-NR609. I can watch movies that are on the iPhone in the video library, but not through Netflix.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: iPhone, Netflix, Onkyo TX-NR609*

I don't have any experience with the 609, but I imagine that the USB port is for data transfer only; most a/v devices don't do video over USB unless they're specifically designed to do so. Are you asking if your iPhone can send video via USB to your receiver?


----------



## Ikeclausen (Nov 26, 2011)

Well i think it is specifically designed to do that. I can play videos from my Video library on my iPhone through the Onkyo. But Netflix won't play through it though. Would I need to do some sort of update to the Onkyo?


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: iPhone, Netflix, Onkyo TX-NR609*

Playing through your video library is still a data transfer, one that the receiver knows how to handle. 

Netflix is a streaming service, so you don't quite have access to just data. It would take a really good app to get a Netflix stream out through a data port, and I imagine there'd be even more concern over copy protection/encryption at that point. 

I suppose it might be possible with a really good app, but unless Onkyo says that the 609 can do what you're trying to do, I bet the pants I'm wearing that it can't. Devices that send Netflix to a TV or receiver (e.g. Boxee, PS3) do it via a video connection; composite, s-video, component, VGA, DVI, HDMI, you get the idea. Your iPhone would have to be able to output video, not data, and I don't know that it can.


----------



## Ikeclausen (Nov 26, 2011)

Ok thanks.


----------

